# Be quiet bietet konstenlose Umrüst-Kits für AM4 Sockel von AMD an



## PCGH-Redaktion (7. Januar 2017)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Be quiet bietet konstenlose Umrüst-Kits für AM4 Sockel von AMD an*

					Wer bereits im Besitz eines Kühlers von Be quiet ist und auf neue Prozessoren von AMD mit dem AM4 Sockel umsteigen möchte, für den gibt es jetzt Umrüst-Kits. Diese können ab dem 9. Januar 2017 kostenlos beim Hersteller geordert werden, um den alten Kühler auch weiterhin zu verwenden.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Be quiet bietet konstenlose Umrüst-Kits für AM4 Sockel von AMD an*


----------



## DKK007 (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Be quiet bietet konstenlose Umrüst-Kits für AM4 Sockel von AMD an*

Dann scheint RyZen ja wirklich bald zu kommen.


----------



## BlueKingMuch (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Be quiet bietet konstenlose Umrüst-Kits für AM4 Sockel von AMD an*

find ich gut!

Dann kann ich meinen SR2 der erst ein halbes Jahr alt ist weiterverwenden, und noch dazu kostenlos.


----------



## 9Strike (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Be quiet bietet konstenlose Umrüst-Kits für AM4 Sockel von AMD an*

Joa, mich haben sie nicht nach einem Kaufbeleg gefragt. Nicht mal nach einer E-Mail.


----------



## BlueKingMuch (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Be quiet bietet konstenlose Umrüst-Kits für AM4 Sockel von AMD an*

Dann fragen sie mich hoffentlich auch nicht, denn nachdem ich jetzt am Suchen war, find ich den leider nicht mehr


----------



## True Monkey (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Be quiet bietet konstenlose Umrüst-Kits für AM4 Sockel von AMD an*

Was bitte ist " konstenlos"


----------



## warawarawiiu (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Be quiet bietet konstenlose Umrüst-Kits für AM4 Sockel von AMD an*

richtig so, bei nocrua schliesslich schon seit jahren standard.


----------



## azzih (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Be quiet bietet konstenlose Umrüst-Kits für AM4 Sockel von AMD an*

Würde mein EKL Himalaya2 auch nur ungern wieder abgeben bei nem Wechsel. Hoffe da kommt auch sowas.


----------



## IngenieursLP (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Be quiet bietet konstenlose Umrüst-Kits für AM4 Sockel von AMD an*

Exakt das selbe ist auch bei mir der Fall


----------



## badiceman66 (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Be quiet bietet konstenlose Umrüst-Kits für AM4 Sockel von AMD an*

auch wenn man die lieferkosten selber zahlen müsste find ich das sehr gut von den kühlerherstellern die so etwas machen das nennt man service und kundenbindung  
großes lob 

mfg


----------



## benbringts (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Be quiet bietet konstenlose Umrüst-Kits für AM4 Sockel von AMD an*

Hoffentlich gibts da auch was von Scythe.


----------



## mad-onion (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Be quiet bietet konstenlose Umrüst-Kits für AM4 Sockel von AMD an*

Hmm, ob das Datum evtl. ein versteckter Hinweis für den Launchtermin ist?


----------



## Deathmachine (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Be quiet bietet konstenlose Umrüst-Kits für AM4 Sockel von AMD an*



azzih schrieb:


> Würde mein EKL Himalaya2 auch nur ungern wieder abgeben bei nem Wechsel. Hoffe da kommt auch sowas.



Ich hoffe auch dass EKL so etwas anbietet, mein Brocken Eco sollte noch länger reichen, und größere Kühler passen eh nicht in mein Gehäuse rein.
Wobei ich auch bereit wäre ein paar Euro (<= 10 inkl. Versand) auszugeben für ein neues Befestigungsset, schließlich will die Firma auch irgendwo Geld machen - hauptsache ich muss mir nicht nen komplett neuen Kühler holen.
Jetzt wo bekannt wurde dass Ryzen nicht nur als Achtkerner erscheinen wird gehe ich fest davon aus dass sehr bald einer meinen Phenom II x4 ersetzen wird


----------



## Rolk (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Be quiet bietet konstenlose Umrüst-Kits für AM4 Sockel von AMD an*

Hoffentlich ziehen noch mehr Hersteller nach. CPU Kühler habe ich nämlich langsam genug, nur von Be Quiet leider noch keinen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Be quiet bietet konstenlose Umrüst-Kits für AM4 Sockel von AMD an*

Ich finde es richtig gut und bindet den Kunden an die Marke. Selbst wenn man einen kleinen Obolus zahlt ist es immer noch ein Schnäppchen wenn man bedenkt was so mancher Kühler kostet. Leider gibt es auch Anbieter die den Kunden in den Regen jagen. Ich selber müsste einen Neukauf tätigen und da wird mein bisheriger Hersteller sehr alt aussehen weil keinerlei Empfehlungen und Kauf der Marke


----------



## Narbennarr (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Be quiet bietet konstenlose Umrüst-Kits für AM4 Sockel von AMD an*



azzih schrieb:


> Würde mein EKL Himalaya2 auch nur ungern wieder abgeben bei nem Wechsel. Hoffe da kommt auch sowas.



schreib die einfach an, die senden angeblich was zu


----------



## 9Strike (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Be quiet bietet konstenlose Umrüst-Kits für AM4 Sockel von AMD an*

Kit kam heute, ohne irgendwelche Fragen oder ähnliches. Ich hätte auch einfach irgendeine Adresse hinschreiben können, ich glaube sie hätten es trotzdem verschickt


----------



## Bananen8r0t (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Be quiet bietet konstenlose Umrüst-Kits für AM4 Sockel von AMD an*

Also kann ich meine Arctic Liquid Freezer 240 nicht weiter verwenden?

Ist das nicht das Standard Asetek Halterungssystem das auch Corsair, Thermaltake, NZXT etc. alle schonmal irgendwo verwendet haben?

Fänd ich ja schon etwas schwach wenn das umrüsten nicht irgendwie möglich wäre...


----------



## Giesbert_PK (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Be quiet bietet konstenlose Umrüst-Kits für AM4 Sockel von AMD an*

Weiß jemand ob Corsair auch schon was für die H100i V2 angekündigt hat ? Ich konnte bis jetzt nichts finden ( AM4 ) !
Naja, werd einfach mal den Support von Corsair anschreiben .

Modell: 	Hydro Series H100i v2
Typ: 	       Komplett-Wasserkühlung
Sockel: 	1150, 1151, 1155, 1156, 1366, 2011, 2011-3, AM2, AM2+, AM3, AM3+, FM1, FM2, FM2+


----------



## harry97 (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Be quiet bietet konstenlose Umrüst-Kits für AM4 Sockel von AMD an*

Meine für die Silent Loop Serie ist heute schon angekommen, top


----------



## Kaby-Lame (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Be quiet bietet konstenlose Umrüst-Kits für AM4 Sockel von AMD an*

Wollte mir eigentlich einen RyZen mit dem Liquid Freezer 240 kaufen, gut gemacht Arctic -.-
Edit: Habs falsch verstanden, ein neuer Liquid Freezer wird kompatibel sein, richtig?


----------



## Narbennarr (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Be quiet bietet konstenlose Umrüst-Kits für AM4 Sockel von AMD an*

Naja was habt ihr erwartet? Das man zu den Arctic Schleuderpreisen noch nachhaltigen Support bekommt? Irgendwo muss man ja sparen. Was meint ihr warum Noctua und be quiet! so hochpreisig sind...


----------



## Elthy (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Be quiet bietet konstenlose Umrüst-Kits für AM4 Sockel von AMD an*

BeQuiet würde ich nicht als Vorbild bezeichnen. Ich habe extra nachgefragt, mein Dark Rock Pro 2 wird nicht mehr unterstützt und auch kein Umrüstkit bekommen, Begründung:
"[FONT=&quot]Aufgrund  der unterschiedlichen Anforderungen beim Anpressdruck und den  Montageteilen kann dieser Kühler nicht aufgerüstet werden."
Damit wäre ein perfekt funktionierender 70€ Highendkühler nach gerade mal 4 Jahren Schrottreif...

Ist natürlich auch ******* für AMD, da dadurch automatisch jede Aufrüstoption von denen um 70€ teurer als Intel wird, ich bezweifle dass das P/L Verhältniss derart gut werden kann.[/FONT]


----------



## Rolk (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Be quiet bietet konstenlose Umrüst-Kits für AM4 Sockel von AMD an*

Na toll, ich habe hier auch noch eine  Liquid Freezer 240 liegen die ich bei einem evtl. Kauf warscheinlich drauf geschnallt hätte. Es wird wohl darauf hinauslaufen das ich für meinen NH-D14 ein Umrüstset schnorren muss.


----------



## Narbennarr (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Be quiet bietet konstenlose Umrüst-Kits für AM4 Sockel von AMD an*

blöd gelaufen aber der ist ja auch schon länger eol. Der DRP3 ist jetzt auch schon drei jahre aufm markt.
Unterstützung für alte teile gibts fast nur bei noctua.


----------



## Maxicus (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Be quiet bietet konstenlose Umrüst-Kits für AM4 Sockel von AMD an*

Habe heute von BeQuiet mein kit für den Dark Rock Pro 3 bekommen, sogar ohne Rechnung. 
Etz fehlt noch die CPU


----------



## Cleriker (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Be quiet bietet konstenlose Umrüst-Kits für AM4 Sockel von AMD an*

Das mit Arctic ist schade, aber eindeutig zu verschmerzen. Bei dem was die Kühler nur kosten, kann man glatt einen zweiten kaufen und ist noch immer günstiger unterwegs als so mancher Konkurrent.


----------



## Elthy (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Be quiet bietet konstenlose Umrüst-Kits für AM4 Sockel von AMD an*

Wenn man die Montage des Dark Rock Pro 3 und des 2ers anguckt sehen sich die wichtigen Bauteile so ähnlich, dass das Montagekit evtl. kompatibel sein könnte. Probieren kann man es ja mal...


----------



## Elistaer (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Be quiet bietet konstenlose Umrüst-Kits für AM4 Sockel von AMD an*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Das mit Arctic ist schade, aber eindeutig zu verschmerzen. Bei dem was die Kühler nur kosten, kann man glatt einen zweiten kaufen und ist noch immer günstiger unterwegs als so mancher Konkurrent.


Ich habe da mit meinem Enermax TB-40-TS oder TB keine Probleme der ist 5 Jahre am Markt und bekommt ein Kit finde ich gut so 40€ gespart. 

GS6 via Web


----------



## idge (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Be quiet bietet konstenlose Umrüst-Kits für AM4 Sockel von AMD an*

Guter Publicity Stunt von bQ, zumal viele (alle?) anderen hinterherhinken bzw. man deren Statements derzeit noch vermisst. Thermalright hat ja Mitte des Jahres schon daneben gegriffen mit ihrem Statement, das ihre Kühler aufwärtskompatibel sind.
Bei Scythe mach ich mir da weniger Sorgen, aber das die Löcher bei AM4 nun scheinbar wieder anders sind bedeutet bei mir erstmal Kühler-Einkaufsstop.

Aber gut zu wissen, das mein Billig-Alpine 7 in der Krutschtkiste von 2008 (AMD Bügel) auf jeden Fall passen wird


----------



## BuzzKillington (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Be quiet bietet konstenlose Umrüst-Kits für AM4 Sockel von AMD an*

Gibt's von Thermalright auch schon Infos?


----------



## Mic-L (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Be quiet bietet konstenlose Umrüst-Kits für AM4 Sockel von AMD an*



benbringts schrieb:


> Hoffentlich gibts da auch was von Scythe.



Habe den Support angeschrieben und nachgefragt. 

Hier die Antwort die ich bekommen habe:

"Voraussichtlich zum Frühling sollen die Einbauteile für AM4 zu erwerben geben. Zurzeit wird noch daran gearbeitet und getestet. Die Kosten sehen noch nicht fest, aber das soll nicht teuer sein.

Bei Rückfragen stehe ich Ihnen gerne zur Verfügung."

Einerseits kam die Antwort recht rasch. Andererseits dacht ich mir so puuhh so genau wollt ich es gar nicht wissen


----------



## cozma (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Be quiet bietet konstenlose Umrüst-Kits für AM4 Sockel von AMD an*

Derzeit ist von Corsair nur die H60 und H100 Modelle AM4 fähig, aber für die neueren sind Brackets geplant.

CPU-Kuhler: Umrust-Kits fur AMDs Sockel AM4 im Uberblick - ComputerBase


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Be quiet bietet konstenlose Umrüst-Kits für AM4 Sockel von AMD an*



Bananen8r0t schrieb:


> Also kann ich meine Arctic Liquid Freezer 240 nicht weiter verwenden?
> 
> Ist das nicht das Standard Asetek Halterungssystem das auch Corsair, Thermaltake, NZXT etc. alle schonmal irgendwo verwendet haben?
> 
> Fänd ich ja schon etwas schwach wenn das umrüsten nicht irgendwie möglich wäre...



Ich habe nicht explizit ausprobiert, die Liquid Freezer 240 mit dem Zubehör der anderen Marken zu montieren, aber eigentlich sollte das möglich sein. Arctic selbst bietet aber schon heute keine Halterungen einzeln an, obwohl die meisten Kühler nur mit AMD- oder nur mit Intel-Rahmen ausgeliefert werden. Bedenkt man die Preise der meisten Arctic-Produkte und die unabhängig von der Art des Produktes anfallenden Kosten bei Verpackung, Transport, Distribution, Warenwirtschaft und Endkundenversand, dann würden derartige Kleinteile relativ zum ganzen Kühler vermutlich einfach zu teuer werden.


----------



## BlueKingMuch (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Be quiet bietet konstenlose Umrüst-Kits für AM4 Sockel von AMD an*

Hab' das Umrüstkit auch soeben bekommen.

Sieht so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was mich wundert, ist dass zum Unterschied der 1150er Backplate diese Version (die aus Metall ist!) nicht Schaumgummiert ist an der Kontaktfläche zum Mainboard. Auch in der Bedienungsanleitung ist nicht ersichtlich, dass hier etwas zwischengeschraubt werden soll. 

Ist der Bereich in kommenden Mainboards frei von jeglichen elektrischen Elementen?

Edit: Entwarnung. Es ist eine Art Folie aufgeklebt, die wird mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit isolieren.


----------



## NerdFlanders (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Be quiet bietet konstenlose Umrüst-Kits für AM4 Sockel von AMD an*

Bekomme immer einen Upload Error auf der Bequiet Seite -.- Hat jemand ne Idee woran das liegen könnte? Die Rechnung ist .jpg und kleiner als 1MB. Habs mit Firefox und Edge versucht...


----------



## 9Strike (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Be quiet bietet konstenlose Umrüst-Kits für AM4 Sockel von AMD an*

Du musst eine Rechnung hochladen? Bei mir gabs nur so ein "ich bin kein Roboter"-Feld, Name, Anschrift, Modell und das wars.


----------



## BlueKingMuch (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Be quiet bietet konstenlose Umrüst-Kits für AM4 Sockel von AMD an*



9Strike schrieb:


> Du musst eine Rechnung hochladen? Bei mir gabs nur so ein "ich bin kein Roboter"-Feld, Name, Anschrift, Modell und das wars.



gleich wie bei mir... weder Tel. noch E-Mail noch sonst irgendwas zum Eintragen. Einfach auf "Absenden", und nach ein paar Tagen spawnt ein Paket vor der Tür.


----------



## Elistaer (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Be quiet bietet konstenlose Umrüst-Kits für AM4 Sockel von AMD an*



BlueKingMuch schrieb:


> gleich wie bei mir... weder Tel. noch E-Mail noch sonst irgendwas zum Eintragen. Einfach auf "Absenden", und nach ein paar Tagen spawnt ein Paket vor der Tür.


Ich werde meine Rechnung von mindfactory mal einscannen bei enermax bestellen und euch dann berichten wie es abläuft der kühler wird noch gereinigt auch wenn er 5 Jahre alt ist so leise sind nicht mal die Gehäuse Lüfter 

GS6 via Web


----------



## Bananen8r0t (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Be quiet bietet konstenlose Umrüst-Kits für AM4 Sockel von AMD an*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Ich habe nicht explizit ausprobiert, die Liquid Freezer 240 mit dem Zubehör der anderen Marken zu montieren, aber eigentlich sollte das möglich sein. Arctic selbst bietet aber schon heute keine Halterungen einzeln an, obwohl die meisten Kühler nur mit AMD- oder nur mit Intel-Rahmen ausgeliefert werden. Bedenkt man die Preise der meisten Arctic-Produkte und die unabhängig von der Art des Produktes anfallenden Kosten bei Verpackung, Transport, Distribution, Warenwirtschaft und Endkundenversand, dann würden derartige Kleinteile relativ zum ganzen Kühler vermutlich einfach zu teuer werden.



In Bezug auf die Kosten erwarte ich von Arctic ja auch kein kostenloses Montagekit. Ich wäre durchaus bereit dafür zu bezahlen, auch zur Not als Experiment bei anderen Herstellern die die gleiche Art der Befestigung verwenden.

Falls es was für dieses Halterungssystem geben sollte, kann man wohl zur Not noch auf den Asetek-eigenen ebay-Shop zurückgreifen.

Interessanterweise hat Arctic auf Twitter bekanntgegeben dass sie an einer Lösung arbeiten (Quelle: Twitter ).

Mal schauen was kommt. Fände es zugegeben etwas schade ein hervorragend funktionierendes Stück Hardware aufgeben zu müssen.


----------



## Cleriker (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: Be quiet bietet konstenlose Umrüst-Kits für AM4 Sockel von AMD an*

Hat Arctic jemals etwas angekündigt? Mir ist da nichts bekannt. Das läuft immer gleich. Erst taucht auf der Seite ein Produkt auf, ein paar Tage später dann im Preisvergleich und nach Wochen und Monaten dann mal erste Tests (wenn überhaupt), weil sich die Redakteure ja hauptsächlich auf teure Produkte stürzen bei ihren Tests. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Narbennarr (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: Be quiet bietet konstenlose Umrüst-Kits für AM4 Sockel von AMD an*

Ist nur eine Seite der Medaille. Arctic ist nicht sonderlich freigiebig mit Samples und auch nicht sonderlich ambitioniert, Marketing kostet nunmal auch Geld^^
Aber das ist bei denen auch kein Wunder. Die Preise von denen müssen irgendwo herkommen. Ok, die Produkte sind manchmal und unübersehbar billig, besonders das viele Plastik und die Lüfter, aber das reicht sicher nicht. Die sparen dann halt an nachhaltigem Support etc. (wobei deren Endkunden-RMA Service echt gut ist)
Finde ich auch total ok, muss es auch geben. Die Sparfüchse dürfen halt keinen Service ala Noctua fordern, wenn sie nur die Hälfte zahlen wollen  Bei einem Lüfter für 3,40€ oder einer 240er Aio mit 4 Lüftern die Zeitweise für 50€ zu haben war, darf man halt nicht erwarten was anderes als das Produkt zu bekommen!

Sollte die doch noch ein AM4 Upgrade bringen, wäre das natürlich toll. Ich fände es aber auch vertretbar wenn nicht


----------



## 9Strike (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: Be quiet bietet konstenlose Umrüst-Kits für AM4 Sockel von AMD an*

Naja, ich finde das gehört schon dazu. Muss ja nicht kostenlos sein, aber die Dinger kostendeckend zu verkaufen gehört mMn schon dazu. Man muss die Halterungen ja eh machen, wenn man will, dass sich die eigenen Kühler weiter verkaufen.
Was mich nur wieder von AMD ärgert, dass die Löcher nicht quadratisch sind. Wenn sie schon eine neue Halterung machen, dann hätten sie das schon machen können. Ansonsten hätten sie ja auch einfach bei der alten Halterung bleiben können.


----------



## Cleriker (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: Be quiet bietet konstenlose Umrüst-Kits für AM4 Sockel von AMD an*

Was für einen Vorteil hätte das denn? So ist es doch sogar einfacher. Alle Kühler die dafür jetzt ausgeschrieben werden, kann man definitiv nicht verkehrt einbauen. Das kann auch so Problemen wie mit dem RAM vorbeugen. Wir erinnern uns sicher noch, dass vor knapp 2-3 Jahren so viele threads mit Kühlerkompatibilität hier zu finden waren.


----------



## Narbennarr (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: Be quiet bietet konstenlose Umrüst-Kits für AM4 Sockel von AMD an*



9Strike schrieb:


> Naja, ich finde das gehört schon dazu. Muss ja nicht kostenlos sein, aber die Dinger kostendeckend zu verkaufen gehört mMn schon dazu. Man muss die Halterungen ja eh machen, wenn man will, dass sich die eigenen Kühler weiter verkaufen.
> Was mich nur wieder von AMD ärgert, dass die Löcher nicht quadratisch sind. Wenn sie schon eine neue Halterung machen, dann hätten sie das schon machen können. Ansonsten hätten sie ja auch einfach bei der alten Halterung bleiben können.



Dazu gehört aber auch eine möglichst passende Kalkulation wie viele Halterungen verkauft werden. Und gerade AMD ist durch die vergangenen CPUs ja alles andere als ein Erfolgsgarant. Wenn die nicht damit rechnen 10k davon zu verkaufen, lohnt sich die Fertigung doch gar nicht. Und ich vermute das ein so günstiger Anbieter auch gut verdient, wenn die Leute zweimal kaufen müssen. Wenn man sich die Montagesets diverser Anbieter ansieht, kosten die meist um die 10€ + Versand, wer soll das bei den Schleuderpreisen, ausgenommen AiO, bezahlen?^^


----------



## 9Strike (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: Be quiet bietet konstenlose Umrüst-Kits für AM4 Sockel von AMD an*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Was für einen Vorteil hätte das denn? So ist es doch sogar einfacher. Alle Kühler die dafür jetzt ausgeschrieben werden, kann man definitiv nicht verkehrt einbauen. Das kann auch so Problemen wie mit dem RAM vorbeugen. Wir erinnern uns sicher noch, dass vor knapp 2-3 Jahren so viele threads mit Kühlerkompatibilität hier zu finden waren.


Ich erinnere mich an einen billigen Kühler, der für AMD ausgeschrieben war, aber nur so eingebaut werden könnte, dass die Luft nach oben geblasen wird. Da das Case auch nicht teuer war, hatte es oben keine Öffnungen. Totaler Schwachsinn. Wenn es quadratisch ist, sind Einbaukits viel einfacher.


----------



## Cleriker (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: Be quiet bietet konstenlose Umrüst-Kits für AM4 Sockel von AMD an*

Jupp. Alles Kosten die irgendwie wieder rein müssen. Wenn BQ, Noctua und Co. für ihre Kits Geld verlangen würden, dann wäre ich angepist, bei Arctic und deren Preisen aber geht das für mich persönlich klar. Zumal es ja nur um wenige Modelle geht.

9Strike,
ist natürlich die Frage ob der Kühler gezielt dafür entwickelt wurde, oder nur nachträglich eine Kompatibilität bescheinigt bekommen hat. Zudem waren früher die Netzteile oben im Gehäuse verbaut und haben die warme Luft vom CPU-Kühler direkt nach draußen befördert. Da scheint also eher der Käufer eine falsche Kombi gewählt zu haben.


----------



## iGameKudan (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: Be quiet bietet konstenlose Umrüst-Kits für AM4 Sockel von AMD an*

Ich würde bei Arctic mal abwarten, schlecht ist deren Support jedenfalls nicht. 

Hatte hier im Forum mal eine GTX580 3GB mit einem montierten Accelero Xtreme IV erworben. Mir war da mal einer von den vier Montagebolzen des GPU-Kühlers abgebrochen (... nach fest kommt ab undso. ), nebenher waren die Wärmeleitpads für die Backplate ziemlich "ausgenudelt". Ich habe da an den Arctic-Support geschrieben und hatte nach kurzer Rücksprache nicht mal drei Tage später die Ersatzteile und neue Wärmeleitpads für lau bekommen. Und das sogar als Gebrauchtkäufer. 

Ich bin mal gespannt, ob es im Zweifelsfall für meinen Scythe Mine 2 noch ein passendes Nachrüstkit gibt, notfalls auch gegen einen kleinen Unkostenbetrag. Als ich für den Kühler ein Umrüstkit für den Sockel 2011 gekauft hatte meinte der Verkäufer auch nur so... "Man könnte diese 5€ auch als 35€-Gutschein betrachten, schließlich sparen sie sich so einen neuen Kühler.".


----------



## Chimera (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: Be quiet bietet konstenlose UmrÃ¼st-Kits fÃ¼r AM4 Sockel von AMD an*

AMD hätte sich wirklich mehr an Intel anpassen können, denn nun wird man wieder so nen Rotz haben wie z.B. bei einigen BQ Kühlern, dass sie nur in eine Richtung (eben von unten nach oben blasend, wie ein Dark Rock 3) montiert werden können. Ok, ist eigentlich der Fehler von BQ, die hätten schon längst wie z.B. Noctua ein alternatives Kit anbieten können, um den Kühler "richtig" rum montieren zu können. Zudem haben diese Löcher bei AMD Platinen noch nen Nachteil: nicht jeder Hersteller macht den Sockel auf dem Mobo so drauf, dass die Nasen für die Halteklammer oben und unten sitzen. Gab schon bei AM3 Bretter (z.B. von ASRock beim N68-S3, N68C-GS4, etc.), wo sie den Plastikrahmen horizontal anbrachten, sprich die Nasen für die Klammern vorne und hinten waren. Man darf nicht vergessen: beim Sockel und dessen RTahmen gibt es keine Vorgabe, wie ein hersteller das Teil auf die Platine anbringt und genau deshalb(!) wäre es besser gewesen, wen nauch AMD zur quadratischen Anordnung übergegangen wär.
Und bzgl. Arctic: da heisst es ja schon auf einigen Websites, dass es für die meisten aktuellen Kühler keine Nachrüstkits geben wird, wie z.B. hier: "[FONT=&quot]Befestigungs-Kits für ältere Modelle wird es nicht geben. Auch wird die Wasserkühlungslinie „Liquid Freezer“ nicht mit AM4 kompatibel sein." -> Conversion kits for socket AM4 - Aircooling - News - ocaholic. Wäre ja auch nix neues, denn Arctic hat für CPU Kühler noch nie Nachrüstkits gebacht, auch damals beim 1156 nicht, man musst jedes Mal nen neuen Kühler kaufen gehen. [/FONT]


----------



## Narbennarr (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: Be quiet bietet konstenlose Umrüst-Kits für AM4 Sockel von AMD an*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Ich würde bei Arctic mal abwarten, schlecht ist deren Support jedenfalls nicht.
> 
> Hatte hier im Forum mal eine GTX580 3GB mit einem montierten Accelero Xtreme IV erworben. Mir war da mal einer von den vier Montagebolzen des GPU-Kühlers abgebrochen (... nach fest kommt ab undso. ), nebenher waren die Wärmeleitpads für die Backplate ziemlich "ausgenudelt". Ich habe da an den Arctic-Support geschrieben und hatte nach kurzer Rücksprache nicht mal drei Tage später die Ersatzteile und neue Wärmeleitpads für lau bekommen. Und das sogar als Gebrauchtkäufer.



Ja der Support ist sehr hilfbereit und kulant, das kann ich bestätigen! Aber es ist auch n Unterschied, einzelne Kunden mit Ersatzteilen zu helfen, oder einen Rundumschlag mit Gratiskids zu machen ^^

bzgl Noctua möchte ich mal pcgh's eigene News in erinnerung rufen 
AMD Summit Ridge (Zen): Noctua zeigt neues AM4-Halterungssystem


----------



## BorisYellnikoff (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Be quiet bietet konstenlose Umrüst-Kits für AM4 Sockel von AMD an*

Und was ist mit SCYTHE?

Ich hoffe, da ist nach dem Umstieg auf Ryzen nicht SENSE mit meinem Mugen 4!


----------



## Narbennarr (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Be quiet bietet konstenlose Umrüst-Kits für AM4 Sockel von AMD an*

scythe sind anscheinend die einzigen die noch keine aussage gemacht haben, etwas schade


----------



## Ramons01 (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Be quiet bietet konstenlose Umrüst-Kits für AM4 Sockel von AMD an*

Nicht ganz, bei Prolimatech ist bisher auch alles ruhig. Deren Homepage ist sogar brandneu...News von 2013.


----------



## Narbennarr (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Be quiet bietet konstenlose Umrüst-Kits für AM4 Sockel von AMD an*

Ach Prolimatech...ich finde die Kühler von denen ja total cool (nutze aktuell selbst den Megahalems), aber Marketing und Support haben die quasi nicht. Das läuft alles über deren Distris dürfte hier Caseking sein.
Zumindest sollen Genesis und Megahalems bald mit AM4 Adaptern ausgeliefert werden. Bei 2011-3 hatte CK dann sogar ein separates Kit im Angebot


----------



## Nightmare09 (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Be quiet bietet konstenlose Umrüst-Kits für AM4 Sockel von AMD an*

Kleiner Hinweis hinsichtlich Arctic:

Im Artikelupdate vom 31.01.2017 hat sich ein kleiner Fehler eingeschlichen, denn der Artic Email-Support ist unter folgender Email erreichbar: * "support@arctic.ac"*.


----------



## Inras (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Be quiet bietet konstenlose Umrüst-Kits für AM4 Sockel von AMD an*

Also ich hab den ARCTIC Freezer 13 CO und da steht jetzt auf der Homepage, dass dieser AM4 Kompatibel sei.
In den Spezifikationen steht da nix mehr von. Ich denke da wird ich wohl nachfragen müssen.
ARCTIC | Freezer 13 CO | Dual Ball Bearing | Unubertroffene Kuhlleistung - 200 Watt | Silent-Lufterrad |Transportsicher | Voraufgetragene MX-4


----------



## Chimera (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Be quiet bietet konstenlose Umrüst-Kits für AM4 Sockel von AMD an*



BorisYellnikoff schrieb:


> Und was ist mit SCYTHE?
> 
> Ich hoffe, da ist nach dem Umstieg auf Ryzen nicht SENSE mit meinem Mugen 4!




Tip: von Scythe erfährst du solche Sachen viel schneller, wen ndu sie direkt in deren Supportforum anfragst  Dort reagieren sie recht zackig und sind sehr hilfsbereit. Und ich vermute stark, dass dort (im internationalen Forum) sicher schon ein Kunde nachgefragt hat  Leider hat er noch keine Antwort erhalten, was zweierlei bedeuten kann: entweder ist man sich bei Scythe noch nicht schlüssig, ob man und wenn ja, welche Kühler man unterstützen will ooooder es wird jeweils ne extra Revision für AM4 geben, was ich mir aber nur beschränkt vorstellen kann.
Denke mal, dass es zumindest ein Kit zum nachkaufen geben wird, wie es auch früher schon der Fall war. Damals war es leider auch nicht gratis (wie z.B. die 2011er Bolzen oder das 1156er Mounting Kit). Wäre natürlich toll, wenn sich die Japaner von Scythe auch mal dazu durchringen könnten und den Besitzern von Kühlern zumindest 1 Mounting Kit kostenlos zukommen lassen würden, wobei ich da eher dran zweifel. 
Da möcht ich auch noch mal ein kleines Lob an Listan loswerden: deren Support ist, trotz Flut von Anfragen, sehr freundlich und vorallem zackig, denn es kam innert Tag von DE in die CH  Find ich echt toll, somit bleibt nebst Noctua nun auch BQ in meiner Favoritenliste von Herstellern mit 1A+++-Support


----------



## LastManStanding (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: Be quiet bietet konstenlose Umrüst-Kits für AM4 Sockel von AMD an*

mmmmh was ist mit *Zalman*


----------



## FluBBe xy (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Be quiet bietet konstenlose UmrÃ¼st-Kits fÃ¼r AM4 Sockel von AMD an*



BuzzKillington schrieb:


> Gibt's von Thermalright auch schon Infos?



News | Thermalright.de

*Thermalright Kühler auf AM4 Ryzen und Bristol Ridge*

Alle unsere Kühler werden ab März mit Montagematerial für AM4 ausgeliefert werden.

Für User, die bereits einen Kühler besitzen, wird es ebenfalls ab Anfang März kostenlose Nachrüst-Kits geben. Es wird zwei unterschiedliche Kits geben, einmal für die Kühler der Macho und True Spirit Familien, einmal für Archon, Silver Arrow und die Vorgängermodelle, wie die HighRiser- oder Ultra-Serie. Damit wird es möglich sein, praktisch alle Thermalright-Kühler der vergangenen 10 Jahre auch auf den neuen AM4 Prozessoren einzusetzen.

Weitere Details folgen rechtzeitig zur Markteinführung der neuen CPUs, bzw. sobald die Upgrade-Kits verfügbar sind.


----------



## danthosch (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Be quiet bietet konstenlose UmrÃ¼st-Kits fÃ¼r AM4 Sockel von AMD an*

Seit gestern gibts das AM4 Umrüstkit für die Alphacool Eisbaer und die bequiet silent loop bei Alphacool direkt im Shop zum Nachrüsten. Leider aber sehr teuer mit 8€ plus Versand und damit eher kundenunfreundlich. Aber immerhin verfügbar. Alphacool Eisbaer/be quiet! Silent Loop Halterung fur AMD Zen S. AM4 | CPU Halterungen | CPU Kuhler | Shop | Alphacool


----------



## Narbennarr (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Be quiet bietet konstenlose Umrüst-Kits für AM4 Sockel von AMD an*

Das nicht jeder das Montagematerial umsonst bereitstellt, kann ich verstehen. Wenn die AM4 Halterung aber deutlich mehr kostet, als die Halterung von AM3+Intel ZUSAMMEN, ist das nicht schön.
Bei der Eisbaer kostet sie das 3fache der AM3 Halterung


----------



## da_vinci (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Be quiet bietet konstenlose Umrüst-Kits für AM4 Sockel von AMD an*

Grade von Arctic die Mitteilung bekommen,  dass sie das Umrüst-Kit erst Anfang April erwarten.... solange mag ich wohl nicht warten.


----------



## pupsi11 (1. März 2017)

*AW: Be quiet bietet konstenlose Umrüst-Kits für AM4 Sockel von AMD an*

corsair schick für die aios kostenlos zu hier der link ARE YOU READY FOR RYZEN? weiter unten findet man den code fürs kostenlos senden. 

man kann die seite auch in deutsch nutzen mit dem code, aber der code wird erst übernommen wenn man sich angemeldet hat. 

habs eben gemacht . alles bestellt und fast schon da aber das ganz vergessen




Giesbert_PK schrieb:


> Weiß jemand ob Corsair auch schon was für die H100i V2 angekündigt hat ? Ich konnte bis jetzt nichts finden ( AM4 ) !


----------



## AlexM2 (21. April 2017)

*AW: Be quiet bietet konstenlose Umrüst-Kits für AM4 Sockel von AMD an*

Von Alpenföhn/EKL gibts nun auch erste AM4-Upgrade-Kits. Habe heute meins für den Brocken 2 kostenlos zugeschickt bekommen.


----------



## True Monkey (23. April 2017)

*AW: Be quiet bietet konstenlose Umrüst-Kits für AM4 Sockel von AMD an*

Nur mal so am rande ...das Asus Crosshair 6 hero hat beide Bohrungen 
Es passen also alle alten Kühler darauf 

hier bei mir gut zu sehen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das asus x370 prime pro das ich auch habe hat das zb nicht


----------



## Cleriker (23. April 2017)

*AW: Be quiet bietet konstenlose Umrüst-Kits für AM4 Sockel von AMD an*

Das arme Board. Warum sitzt eine Gewindestange nicht mittig? (die oben links)

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## True Monkey (23. April 2017)

*AW: Be quiet bietet konstenlose Umrüst-Kits für AM4 Sockel von AMD an*

^^Weil das Backplate darunter auch Langlöcher hat und die Stange erst in Position rutscht wenn der Verdampfer des Kompressors montiert ist 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

